# PC-Spiele 60hz cap



## GTX780SLI (19. Juli 2020)

Hallo, 
habe seit kurzem einen 120hz Monitor und bin auch echt begeistert davon.
Leider musste ich feststellen, dass manche Spiele nicht mehr als 60hz darstellen. 
Es wird zwar angezeigt, dass das Spiel mit 160fps läuft, aber die Animationen sind immer noch in max. 60hz (z.B bei WatchDogs 1). Das merkt man ganz deutlich.
Habe noch nicht viele Spiele ausprobiert und hoffe das Watch Dogs da echt ne Ausnahme ist.
In CS:GO z.B. ist der ganze Spielfluss in 120hz möglich. Alles butterweich.

Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste wo ich sehen kann welche Spiele 120hz kompatibel sind?
Gibt es eventuell Hacks womit man die Frametime in jedem Spiel anpassen kann?


----------



## HisN (19. Juli 2020)

Die die Animation von Spielelementen nicht mit der gleichen Framerate läuft, wie der ganze Rest wird Dir öfter unterkommen. Teilweise haben die Games sogar Regler dafür (Hintergrund-FPS).
Aber ich glaube nicht, dass es dafür eine "Liste" gibt, besonders nicht mit diesem Kriterium, denn das Spiel an sich läuft ja auf 120 FPS. Blos nicht alle Teile^^


----------



## eclipso (19. Juli 2020)

Soweit ich weiß hat das Spiel Standard keinen Framelock. Du kannst das Stuttering unter WD1 mit MaxPrerenderedFrames und MaxDriverBufferedFrames anpassen. Zu finden unter Documents\My Games\Watch_Dogs\folder\GamerProfile.xml.

Ist das eher ein VRAM Problem? SLI hilft da kaum. Dann könntest du bei Beibehaltung hoher GeometryQuality, die EnvironmentQuality niedriger setzen. Mit den Regler spielen oder direkt über die GamerProfile.


----------



## GTX780SLI (19. Juli 2020)

eclipso schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß hat das Spiel Standard keinen Framelock. Du kannst das Stuttering unter WD1 mit MaxPrerenderedFrames und MaxDriverBufferedFrames anpassen. Zu finden unter Documents\My Games\Watch_Dogs\folder\GamerProfile.xml.
> 
> Ist das eher ein VRAM Problem? SLI hilft da kaum. Dann könntest du bei Beibehaltung hoher GeometryQuality, die EnvironmentQuality niedriger setzen. Mit den Regler spielen oder direkt über die GamerProfile.



Wie gesagt, habe mit ner RTX 2080 Super um die 160frames, aber es sieht halt nach 60fps aus.

EDIT: In der GamerProfile.xml RefreshRate auf 120 setzen hat es gefixt, danke!


----------



## LOGIC (19. Juli 2020)

Hast du im Nvidia Treiber die 60hz auf 120Hz gestellt? Wenn das noch auf 60Hz steht wird auch dein Monitor nur 60hz liefern.


----------



## NatokWa (20. Juli 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Die die Animation von Spielelementen nicht mit der gleichen Framerate läuft, wie der ganze Rest wird Dir öfter unterkommen. Teilweise haben die Games sogar Regler dafür (Hintergrund-FPS).
> Aber ich glaube nicht, dass es dafür eine "Liste" gibt, besonders nicht mit diesem Kriterium, denn das Spiel an sich läuft ja auf 120 FPS. Blos nicht alle Teile^^



Ähm .. naja ..... Der Hübsche Regler "Hintergrund-FPS" regelt keine "Teile" des Spiels ..... er begrenzt die FPS des Spiels wenn es im HINTERGRUND liegt bzw nicht die "Aktive" Instanz ist (wenn man z.B. kurz auf dem 2. Moni im Browser was macht).

Das Teile IM Spiel mit anderer Framerate berechnet würden (Anzeigemäßig) als der Rest .... dazu würde ich gerne Quellen/Beweise sehen. Das währe Engine-Mäßig nämisch idr. absolut unmöglich.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juli 2020)

Project Cars konnte während der Entwicklung anzeigen mit welcher Geschwindigkeit die Physik gerade lief. Bei einer guten GPU und einer schlechten CPU hatte man schon Mal >60"FPS" aber eine Physik dir mit 33MS Frametime lief.
Motion Capture Animationen haben auch eine konstante Wiederhorate, dort kommt es dann auf das Spiel an ob interpoliert wird oder sich der Charakter wirklich nur mit z.B. 60FPS bewegt.

Das hier beobachtete Phänomen scheint aber einfach nur eine Ausgabfrequenz von 60Hz gewesen zu sein.


----------



## HisN (6. August 2020)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Das Teile IM Spiel mit anderer Framerate berechnet würden (Anzeigemäßig) als der Rest .... dazu würde ich gerne Quellen/Beweise sehen. Das währe Engine-Mäßig nämisch idr. absolut unmöglich.





Das ihr für sowas offentsichtliches, das nun nicht gerade selten vorkommt immer "BEWEISE" braucht. Und ich weiß nicht, warum das "unmöglich" sein soll. Du kannst doch in der Engine Problemlos sagen: 
Timer = 33ms, Aufgabe: Aktualisiere Animation ein Schritt.
Oder Du baust z.b. eine Rauchwolken-AVI nur mit 30 FPS und packst es in Dein Game.


Hier. PCGH. Beweis genug?



> Einige Animationen seien außerdem so konzipiert, dass sie nur mit 30 Bildern pro Sekunde aktualisiert werden, selbst wenn das Spiel mit einer viel höheren Bildfrequenz läuft. Man untersuche derzeit, wie das mit einem zukünftigen Update verbessern werden könnte.



https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Hori...719/News/Preload-Update-Grafikfehler-1355620/

Schon Ressourcen. So einfach isses.


----------

